# Litter gender



## Baal_Avatar (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok i got a strange question. Is it common for a litter to be all of one sex?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! I haven't heard of that one, before. I don't know about it being unusual or not, though... I'm sure there'll be someone along shortly who will.

How many are in the litter?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Eh, I'm not sure its too common seeing rats can have several babies at a time but I'm sure it happens, at least there is nothing wrong with it.

Also its known for some males testicles to not descend right away? Am I right here?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Well you could easily enough calculate the odds of that happening if you could tell me how many are in the litter. It should just be 0.5^x, where x is the number in the litter.

The point is I'm sure it could happen but the odds are low. I'm willing to bet you have a mixed litter and it's just too early to tell.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old are the babies and yes I have heard it happen that there were 8 boys in one litter. Not common but does happen.

Just for sexing purposes...here are 5 day old babies to show the difference (you may already know this)

girl (very little space between anus and genitals)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









boy (much bigger space between, where the testicles will form), often had a bigger "bump" too


----------



## Baal_Avatar (Jun 23, 2007)

well the litter size is 8 and they are about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks old. Their eyes are open and they are the most rambunctious things ever. From what i can tell they all look like males, but im still not to sure. Does anyone have any pics showing the difference between the genders at this age?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Check here: http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html Pics at 9 days and 14 days.


----------

